# Last day of the Semester, + I finally talked w/ the girl I like. [1 SA Year Review]



## Ninetales (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, it was one fatefull December (2011) I relaized what my problem through all the years was: Social Anxiety.
And since then I vowed to fight it.

Jump 5 months later; a fateful give-and-take Presentation, other small Presentations (most were on-the-spot), talking and eye-contact with girls (*beautiful down-to-earth girls), living abroad a diffrent country, I could officially announce first to my self and then to the others that I have taken a very large step from my SA. It was tiring, but it was fun! Fun knowing you had SA and fun struggling and knowing that a each day is a step forward.

Downside tho, I still made *0 friends* which adds to the total of my already *0 friends*.
2 nights ago I cried myself to sleep thinking that nothing has changed.

Today was the final day of the semester. It wasn't going well, as in the morning I really ruined my final Art studies exam. In my Italian class, it was more of sitting and talking together and eating; being the only guy in the class I felt the same through the year of being not being able to communicate with them and their topics. I feel I have lost a big chance being the only guy in the class with beautiul girls. :no

I then went to the studies hall and started doing my work, just to have the girl (that kept talking to me and asking me every once in a while) sit next to me with her friend to do her work. (We both had to submit something at 3:00). 
We finished in an hour then started to chat! Funny though that we talked as if we first meet, even though we knew each other since the biggining of the year!

All I can say my work paid-off: I finally could talk to her eye-to-eye and actually just talk. I made a new friend (acquaintance?). The topic was mostly them being surprised of how quiet my voice is :roll. And them jokingly rolling a paper as loudspeaker for my voice :rofl. There were a lot of people there so I didn't talk louder, or as freely as I wanted. But it was good.
Which led to me thinking -> My voice is the next step of improvement, and a big player of my SA.
_I should mention I skipped the final class to sit with her, many of my classmates didn't go too because it was just a review and we all had work, but the teacher passed by me and was dissappointed because I was one of his best students._

Whatevs, she made my year. It was fate for her to sit next to me and turn the last day of the year 180 degree. So instead of ending my year with tears and saddness I ended it with a smile. 
She gave me faith that there are good people..
She gave me hope..

Next time we meet is perhaps next year :|.

I changed drastically in this year (still shy and queit, but at least I can interact now lol!). Tired emotionally and physically from SA and college work.
I am going home, my much needed Summer holiday is just a few weeks away :clap. I am not wishing to escape it by video games this time.

_And guys;_ *Smile and Jump in the action. The only regret you will do is doing nothing.*


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

All above is the reason why I just love to browse this thread.

A great motivational post and of course a huge success for you!

I'm happy for you :clap


----------



## ghostofme (Feb 9, 2009)

good for you man
I hope your growth continues


----------



## thequietgirl1995 (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations! You should find her on Facebook and maybe you two could meet up over the summer


----------



## Fry3thousand (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations.
Like Thequietgirl said, try to keep contact with her, otherwise next year when you see her again it would be like nothing happened, as if you didn't accomplish anything.


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm proud of you  I hope I can talk to the guy I like....sigh...whenever people ask me who i like this is how it goes.

Person- Who do you like?
Me- Umm.... mumble mumble name
Person- Oh! Do you talk to him a lot??
Me- No, but I watch him (creeper face)

I wish I could talk with him!!


----------



## Fry3thousand (Mar 5, 2012)

@ Kooshi : Don't wait for an opportunity to talk to him, make it happen.


----------

